# Indian beauty parlor near lakeside MRT



## divyagehlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi,
Is there any Indian beauty parlor /services near lakeside.
I know there r lots on serangoon road as my kid is small cannot go that far.searching for near by.
If any one knows please help me.


----------

